# unterschiedliche arten von methoden



## MASTERmind (7. Jun 2005)

moin!

man kann methoden ein mal so schreiben:

=> mit rückgabewert


```
public int ergebnis()
 {
  int faktor1 = 10;
  int faktor2 = 15;
  int ergebnis = 0;
  
  ergebnis = faktor1 * faktor2;
  System.out.println(ergebnis);
  
  return ergebnis;
 }
```

oder ohne rückgabewert

```
public void ergebnis()
 {
  int faktor1 = 10;
  int faktor2 = 15;
  int ergebnis = 0;
  
  ergebnis = faktor1 * faktor2;
  System.out.println(ergebnis);
    
 }
```


In Java hat ja vieles so einen definitiven grund.
Was ist der Grund für diese zwei Arten von Methoden???
Muss sich ja jemand was bei gedacht haben.
[/code]


----------



## mic_checker (7. Jun 2005)

Wenn deine Methode nichts zurückgibt, muss da halt void stehen...in manchen methoden ist es aber gewünscht das sie einen Rückgabewert haben, so übergibst du z.B. der Methode best. Parameter, dort werden Berechnungen ausgeführt und das Ergebnis zurückgegeben....gibt viele Gründe....


----------



## MASTERmind (7. Jun 2005)

ja, aber wäre man nicht mit entweder oder ausgekommen???


----------



## mic_checker (7. Jun 2005)

Häh? Wo ist das Problem? Was verstehst du daran nicht?

In deinem Fall machts nicht viel Sinn....mehr Sinn würde es so machen:


```
public int ergebnis(int faktor1,int faktor2) {
return (faktor1 * faktor2);
}
```

So bist du flexibler als wenn du in der Methode alles machst...


----------



## Sky (7. Jun 2005)

Was wäre der Mehrwert, wenn man nur eins von beiden hätte??


----------

